# Woodcock Help



## jakerthesnaker (Dec 10, 2009)

All, 

I have been trying to find some good areas to hunt Woodcock. As I have never been hunting for this species I would like to add them to my list (despite not making a trip to Michigan) and would like some insight into who to talk to, guides, and if anyone would allow me to tag along on a Georgia woodcock hunt. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks, 
Jake


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 10, 2009)

I've scattered them along the creek banks and river banks at Dawson Forest WMA.  I always hear and see em right at dark when I deer hunt clear cuts especially next to creeks or flooded areas.  Not sure about a guide but there are quite a few at Dawson Forest WMA you  might want to try there to get started.


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 10, 2009)

pic a nat forest or WMA and go walkin' through the bottoms.  Privet and cane make good hiding places for the little suckers.


----------



## zzweims (Dec 10, 2009)

with all the rains, this should be a good year for them.  Woodcock like damp hardwood bottoms.  I've already kicked up quite a few on the farm.

Stick to low areas with lots of leaves on the ground.


----------



## Canebrake (Dec 13, 2009)

ryanwhit said:


> pic a nat forest or WMA and go walkin' through the bottoms.  Privet and cane make good hiding places for the little suckers.



whitelaw....when we going to get a bird hunt up?  you still got your inlaw's pointer???


----------



## flybum84 (Dec 13, 2009)

do you need a duck stamp and a georgia waterfowl conservation license to hunt woodcock or just a HIP stamp? just wondering because dove is a migratory bird also but it has it's own area with season dates as where the only place I see season dates for woodcock is with the duck and goose season dates. I wouldn't mind trying to hunt them if they are around ft. benning.


----------



## cabinetjedi (Dec 13, 2009)

flybum84 said:


> do you need a duck stamp and a georgia waterfowl conservation license to hunt woodcock or just a HIP stamp? just wondering because dove is a migratory bird also but it has it's own area with season dates as where the only place I see season dates for woodcock is with the duck and goose season dates. I wouldn't mind trying to hunt them if they are around ft. benning.



HIP survey only , along with small game licence ofcourse.


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 14, 2009)

Canebrake said:


> whitelaw....when we going to get a bird hunt up?  you still got your inlaw's pointer???



Hey man, just saw this reply.  I've been busy watching your "fiasco."  looks like y'all had a time in ks.

No, Hoss died fairly unexpectedly a few months ago.  Liked to have killed Lindsay and I.  We still miss him like crazy.

Got another dog to hunt with though.  my FIL bought a finished dog, who is Hoss' granddaughter.  She's got a lot of style, you'll like her.  Also got a pup that is Hoss' half brother...out of an AI from Joe's Shadow.  My FIL thinks he's gonna train him...we'll see.  The pup's got a lot of talent.  Certainly could be a good dog.

We need to get together and put some birds up.


----------



## Canebrake (Dec 15, 2009)

haha...what a mess! Sorry to hear about your dog bud....I was hoping to get the chance to hunt over him.  

Talked to Duncan last night and it sounds like he's got a few coveys on his deer lease so you'll have to come along with that new dog...you might have to buy his lunch though!


----------

